# Need Straight talk Deeded week vs. Points



## anniesusie (Apr 19, 2017)

After a two years back and forth, and costs we got my deceased parents ownership of two DRI timeshare deeds transferred to me. I used their timeshare as "points" via the club. We primarily used discount points and cruises so we could stretch out the vacations. I'm getting lost of advice not to rejoin "the Club". My annual fees on the new documents have gone up to $319 per week. That is an increase of $200 per year not including the HOAs. Looking for some advice. We have a two bedroom in Tahoe and One bedroom in Santa Fe. Not figuring how much actual vacation time we can get. We used points and were able to squeeze 4 vacations out of the points this year.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 20, 2017)

If you have deeded weeks that are in the Club (like I do), you get the best of both worlds. Not counting the Club dues, you get lower maintenance fees because you're not paying the overhead DRI charges points owners for managing the collection trust. If you had points in a collection, you'd be paying up to 50% more in MF's than what it costs for deeds in the Club. The Club lets you book any DRI resort in the world. If you quit the Club, you would only be able to book at the 2 resorts, and you wouldn't be able to carry anything over to the next year. 

Since the Club dues are rather expensive, another alternative would be to quit the Club and join Interval International or RCI. You could then deposit your weeks in the exchange company and book other resorts through them. I've never used an exchange company, but I think DRI's point system is probably more flexible and easier to book online.


----------



## anniesusie (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks, that is where I'm leaning. I actually think we get more out of our membership.


----------

